# Black and White HDR



## 10megapixel (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## Rezard (Feb 2, 2010)

Okay, i really like this one


----------



## Provo (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow very nice indeed congrats on a job well done :thumbup:


----------



## Soocom1 (Feb 2, 2010)

THATS what old school B&W USE to look like!  Fantastic job!


----------



## RancerDS (Feb 2, 2010)

Imagine you are proud of that shot.  Nice work.


----------



## eric-holmes (Feb 2, 2010)

I really like this picture. If you wouldn't mind sharing, how many photos did you combine for this? What program did you use?


----------



## Mulewings~ (Feb 2, 2010)

Moody and wonderful the way black and white shots can only be!!!


----------



## robertwsimpson (Feb 2, 2010)

pretty good.  I see some halo action around the trees, but other than that, pretty good.


----------



## 10megapixel (Feb 2, 2010)

eric-holmes said:


> I really like this picture. If you wouldn't mind sharing, how many photos did you combine for this? What program did you use?



Thanks, I used 3 exposures, -2 / 0 / +2

I used Photomatix Pro 3.1 for the HDR then CS4 to process the the black and white.

Here's the original image:


----------



## 10megapixel (Feb 2, 2010)

robertwsimpson said:


> pretty good.  *I see some halo action around the trees*, but other than that, pretty good.



Completely intentional


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 23, 2010)

wow simply amazing b&w shot!!!! id frame that!


----------



## SoMa (Feb 28, 2010)

stellar!


----------



## ELDUDER (Feb 28, 2010)

Very nicely done! I dont run across BW HDR very often and I really like that one.


----------

